# Bi-directional tractor?



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I think it was the 70s Versatile came out with the bi-directional farm tractor. Improved and enlarged over the years I think they are sold under the New Holland name now. How about a shrunken down one in garden tractor size?


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

That would be cool.


----------

